# I Can Feel It In My Bones (Chronicle)



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Howa 1500 has a date today...Ol' Man Hornady told me last night in my dreams that he was ready to be unleashed... :2guns:
But first I have a date with the White Porcelain (lil lady's churnin' butter again)... Like clockwork... Stay tuned....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> The Howa 1500 has a date today...Ol' Man Hornady told me last night in my dreams that he was ready to be unleashed... :2guns:
> But first I have a date with the White Porcelain (lil lady's churnin' butter again)... Like clockwork... Stay tuned....


Espo u should of kept yesterdays chronicle alive but I'm on my way out there u there already I'm almost to pace runnin late n hopeing my car don't overheat


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

As long as your in a tree it will stay alive... BREAK... All settled in boys... Climbing up, my side pocket came loose. Both of my bananas and my damn rangefinder below me. Why does this kind of stuff only happen to me? Im not climbing down... Fog is thick. Zero wind... Stay tuned...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just had one come in on me. 50 yds directly in front of me. Fog is so thick I could make out if it had horns or not. Went straight to my Love Juice wick. Sniffed around for about 5 minutes..Had it it the scope just couldnt make it out. I hope it wasn't a shooter. Big deer too... Damn! stay tuned...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

WHY ME??? I just dropped my Pack Rack...  (Insert expletives here)


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey do u know anything about the brown bugs on the pine tree I was smelling something really sweat and my face started tingling and looked at the tree and there was like five in front of me do u know anything about em?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont know. If it was makin' your face tingly think about what would have happened if you ate one! I would have tried it.... Stay tuned...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Super foggy here in Holt... coming thru in patches, every now and then you can see about 200 yards... haven't seen much to speak of, just one bunny.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ain't seen nothing either nothing but dew falling and birds making noise and these damn bugs on this pine tree it smells like sour apple jolly ranchers wth espo u wanna try one ill bring it to u when I get down lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Just had 2 nannies at 20 yards...


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

No wonder your having bad luck. Bananas?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Smile purty ladies!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Well it ain't lookin to promising boys unless I stumble up on a honey hole this afternoon gonna hang here a lil bit longer hopein for the best


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Just shot a cow horn coming to the tinks!


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*Dehook*

Haven't sen anything this morning. Heard one shot right after day light but nothing else. Starting to get windy now. Maybe they will move in a little bit.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Had a 6 chasing a doe at 80yds about 5 mins ago over here in Eglin.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats what I'm talkin bout Johnny Boy!! My turn! My turn!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Leaf Footed Bug they will squirt you!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

2 does, 3 o'clock, 150 yds....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

There's something behind me running all over the damn place! Come to Papa!!!!!! :2guns:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

2 more does crossed the clear cut at about 450 yards...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

All hell is breakin' loose! I cant see!!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Espo if u need some help with the killin let me know I'm on my way to the store on corner of hwy 4 to get some food ...decided to get down not one sign of life in my area I need some help someone


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Good stuff...looks like the rut is picking up!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ruckus died down.. Doe busts out of the bottom 20 yds away haulin ass.... More noise back there headed away from me.. Guess he went after the other one. Adrenaline rush!!!! Stay tuned!!!! 

PS...Munoz, you got mail...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Got to my spot this morn and there was someone already there. Said he had been hunting there all week and kill 2 bucks and a buddy of his killed the big 6 point I had on camera during archery! Ugh talk about a let down! I guess thats what you get with public land!
He said he decided not to sit there so we went on and sat there. I knew there were about 5 more bucks out there I had got on camera he didn't describe. Well walked to my tree, soaked to my chest now. Sun come up, foggy as hell, tree dripping on me the whole time, not a sign of a deer or bird. 8am hear a truck horn, 815 hear reverse beeping noise?, 830 dad hollers so I get down. Apparently the survey crew decided to work today and didn't care that we were hunting and even parked right next to our truck and walked straight into the woods, right at my dad, cigarettes burning, talking and laughing loud. Got home from work and went to bed around 2 and was up at 430 and planned to sit a lot longer than 830. Really pissed off by the actions of the survey crew. Also, if you see white walking through the woods, its probably one of them with their white helmets and brown clothes, wtf lol how dumb are they.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

oops my bad sorry i shot at you, glad i missed though, might wanna were some orange next time!!!!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Well guys I met up with espo after lunch and he put me in a tree where he hunts and went back up the road some and he damn shure came through for me 100% he got me my first buck and bw buck all in one and its a beautiful 8 point if. It wouldn't for that guy I prolly wouldn't of killed shit this year one hell of a last day give y'all the scoop once I get home


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Espo is a class act to do such a deed. I admire that man for putting you on a buck. Very few would have done that for a stranger. Congrats to you munoz and an applause for Espo. Good job guys.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Well guys I met up with espo after lunch and he put me in a tree where he hunts and went back up the road some and he damn shure came through for me 100% he got me my first buck and bw buck all in one and its a beautiful 8 point if. It wouldn't for that guy I prolly wouldn't of killed shit this year one hell of a last day give y'all the scoop once I get home


That's fantastic! Congrats to both of ya. Where are the pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ol Munoz got it done boys... His first deer ever!! Helluva buck son!!!!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice buck! Great job on the assist.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nicely Done! Espo the story teller to Espo the BW Big Buck Down Expert!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

congrats on the nice buck


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Good read, great buck....


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Nice.work guys


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

that is a GREAT public land Florida buck! 
Congrats! Dang I am jealous...will have to wait for next year!!!!


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO.........As impressive as that buck is, I'm more impressed with the unselfish action Espo did...

Outstanding Buck and a bigs congrats for your 1st Buck!

Espo: It does me proud knowing there are folks like you out there in the woods. 

Scoots


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well fellas, I've got a great story to tell....Munoz, you better tell it all son!! I had a great day. Now that I think about that deer this morning, I'm 99% certain it was a buck... I just couldnt make out the horns in the fog. Its body was twice the size of the one I shot last Sunday... If its the one I think is, he is a huge 7 pointer... Back to Munoz, you should seen the look on his face when I came to get him.... He shot that big boy out of the tree I planned on sitting in this eve.. Made my day... Stay tuned...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

scootman said:


> BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO.........As impressive as that buck is, I'm more impressed with the unselfish action Espo did...
> 
> Outstanding Buck and a bigs congrats for your 1st Buck!
> 
> ...


X2

That is a great blackwater buck. Even better he gave one up! Once again I applaud your unselfishness!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Munoz were u driving a white Cadillac today?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats part of my story Skulls!!!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ha he stopped and asked if we had seen anything and I was wondering if he was to kill something where he would put it at? I drive a tahoe and I just put em on top


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Ok I want the whole story.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats what I said when I met him. I shoulda took a picture!!! Classic I tell ya...CLASSIC! HURRY UP MUNOZ BEFORE I SPILL THE BEANS!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's awesome I've seen people hunting out of card but never a nice caddy like that but hell maybe that's what I should start using that way i don't use so much gas


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

A caddy? Now I need the story.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm trying to give the young feller a chance to get settled... Munoz, you have until the morning.. if you don't update I'm telling it all... "Espo, What should I do now?!?":whistling:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok guys here you go I tried this once already freaking tablet died in the middle of it but after I talked to skullmount( damn its a small world and gotta love the caddy feels real once after long hours in the stand lol) and eating I was talking to espo on here and he told me a rd to go hunt so I got down that way and text espouse to see exactly where and he said he was climbing down lets meet up and ill put u in a spot so we got there and we walked down to it he was showing me a couple different places in the general area we was walking back up and he said get in one of theses two pines right here he said this is where its gonna happen (kinda like he felt it in his bones..lol read title) so we get back to the vehicles sat n talked for a minute smoked a cancer stick of course and he said he was gonna go back up the road a lil ways so we split and I got I. The tree one of them two he told.me to and started survalince mode not to much real heavy and wide veriaty of birds and o got in the tree bout 2 or right before so almost a couple hours pass I pulled out ky phone to check the forum and see if the ol lady is Wiggin out about anything and put it back in my pocket and look over my left shoulder and start looking. The other way and there he was not making a noise and not worried about anything walking straight at me at about in 10 o'clock position about 30 yards out I start pumping adrenilline like crazy I see hes bout to walk behind a Bush I pick my gun up and scope him and dint even look to count the points or nothing I Jud remember seeing horns on that noggin I don't think there is anything that can give u that feeling so he only about 5 yard away from the main trail and soon as he hit it in he turned jus t a lil bit to wlk down it as soon as he did that I made a noise he looked up bbaaaannnnggggg the mosberg rang outing wasn't shure if I hit him he took of like lightning I couldn't hear that good because of the gust of wind coming through but the lil bit I did hear sounded like he didn't go real far so I thought to myself damn wut should I do so I txted espo and ask Espo what should I do and he told me to give him a few minutes smoke a fig calm down lol Cuz I dam. Shure needed to do that so I wait a lil bit get down and wlked over where I shot em didn't see a drop of blood anywhere but something told me to go wlk down the way he ran so I wlked down about 35yds and stop I'm thinking to myself if I missed that deer im gonna well u get the point I woula been pissed at myself. So I m standing there and look through a lil thick part of the woods right beside me and I see something that kinda looked like log that wasn't burned Wichita everything else was so I walk through the thick part and it opens up and I'm like is it o yea it is that beautiful 8 point laying right there so all the fist pumps and cus words start flying lol.so I text espo and tell em I got em and this is another thing espo told me he was gonna get down In just a minute to come help me and I told him man u already got me my first buck I ain't tryna ruin the rest of your hunt man its only like 430 but he insisted this man not only got out his tree and came and help me drag it all the way back to the cars but he even showed me how to feild dress em and everything so we get done with that and I start spreading the trash bags in the trunk of the caddy (I fugured that thing looks big enough to fit four grown folks In there so one buck no problem so espo helps me toss em In there get him situated close the trunk and give as much thanks as possible to the man who just made a day that I thought was just gonna be like the last three weeks into The day I will never forget and were out espo said he had to meet up with the wife n kids and no longer than we get to the main road someone is pulling over stopping asking if that was us earlier espo said yea so the guy goes to look In the back of his truck lol and he said Na back there man I had to pop the trunk 15 min after I got em in there and the guy also said there was someone that lived right down the road that's been hunting that buck and his brother a 7point for 2 years now...but there it is guys sorry it took so long I gotta get some shuteye gotta be up at 5 for that thing they call hell oops I meant work....and espo I wanna say once again thanks man u don't know how gratefull I am..and if ur ever out there and get one and I'm out there call me I don't care if I just got In the tree ill come help u man no questions asked and u deff made the last day I can hunt in blackwster this year a damn shure good one


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's an awesome story just wished u would have rode through munson with him on the roof or hood


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

munoz looks like he not only made your day but the whole season, and with a deer like that around here, looks like he might have made a few of your seasons, that will be hard to top. Not to mention meeting one hell of a person and hopefully making a life long friend. I love to hear these kind of stories, especially when someone goes out of thier way when it wasnt needed (or someone in a bad situation needing help). heck of a job espo, something to be proud of yourself.... its like taking someone out on your boat and you put them on a trophy fish, youve got every right to brag on that deer yourself even though you didnt pull the trigger. :notworthy:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> munoz looks like he not only made your day but the whole season, and with a deer like that around here, looks like he might have made a few of your seasons, that will be hard to top. Not to mention meeting one hell of a person and hopefully making a life long friend. I love to hear these kind of stories, especially when someone goes out of thier way when it wasnt needed (or someone in a bad situation needing help). heck of a job espo, something to be proud of yourself.... its like taking someone out on your boat and you put them on a trophy fish, youve got every right to brag on that deer yourself even though you didnt pull the trigger. :notworthy:


I agree wit you 100%:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

jmunoz great buck there. And espo can put you on deer. We have been chasing that deer around for a few weeks tryign to get setup on him. Nice job, I was goign to head out there but thought better of it. But it is good to see someone put him on the ground. Well as with most I have a few weeks until I can hunt over there again. 

Break:

Espo, good job man. Look like we may have to find a new buck in another area to figure out and put down for a nap.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats not the same one!


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

Well then we know of another out there in the that spot then that is worth keeping at it. Hopefully he will make it through the quota hunt. I will get with you later this morning. And that is a great public ground buck.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright boys, just read Munoz's thread... He must still have buck fever:whistling:... The day in a nutshell (through the eyes of Ol' Espo of course) So I shot Munoz a PM an tried to give him directions to a creek bottom that I have seen some pretty good deer at. He couldnt find it and that's when it hit me. I've got deer in the freezer, and some at the processors. I was gonna give my next slaying to the guys here at work since they can't seem to kill anything. Lifelong "hunters" I might add...:glare: Anywho, so I called Munoz. The sound of his voice was just terrible. You could tell that he was just totally bummed. So I said what the hell... Maybe he'll put an eye on that monster I've been chasin' since bow season. I've jumped that mother sucker 3 times walking to my stand. Hell, once, I jumped him after I put my climber up and turned around to pick my bow up! Bastard was 10 yds away from the tree just watchin' me hang up my stand! Met Munoz, and talked to him for a bit. First thing I notice, HE'S IN A 1999 SEDAN DEVILLE!!! Dude! When you kill one today, where the hell you gonna put it??? Man, I'll put him in the back seat if I have too!!! Roger that, follow me I'm gonna put you in a tree. Back up a sec, remember my bananas I dropped? I was eating one when I met him. I thought that was pretty.. funny. (Mid-story Disclaimer) Everything I type about these events are true and correct to the best of my knowledge... So we walk in. He tells me this is his first year hunting... So I give him some pointers (scrapes, rubs, trails, tracks, terrain, etc.) We walk in. showed him where I planned on sitting that evening. Walked down to another spot, he say I like this tree here. Then, that's when it happened... my bones told me to put him in MY tree... "Climb THIS tree, Jack your ass up there and dont move. We head back, get his stuff, I give him a flashlight, tell him I'm gonna head up to another spot 800 yds up. I'll come back to get you. He gets in. I climb up. heard 'em staging up behind me around 3:45. Heard him shoot. [via text message] Espo what do I do now? Beautiful Buck! Give him a while. Was it a good shot? I think so. What do I do? Give him some a few more minutes. go ahead and climb down. Ok. Did you find him? Yeah his stomach is still moving. What should I do??? SHOOT HIM AGAIN!!!! He stopped moving, should I still shoot him? Are his eyes open? You sure he's dead? Yeah he's dead. I don't know how I'm gonna get him out of here. Tie your harness around his horns and drag him out. I left it at home. inch:. Well grab him by the horns and drag him out. Should I climb back up in the tree? I don't wanna ruin the rest of your hunt. Don't worry about me, DRAG THAT BASTARD OUTTA THERE!!! I owe you for the rest of my life! I would have been good with a spike. Not him! Gimme a few more minutes I hear them staging up behind me I'm gonna see if I can smoke another one... I'll be there in a min. [end of text messages] I drive down there. Walk in. He's sweatin and breathin' hard as a hog at the slaughter house. Big boy dirt nap dead. Glad he found him cuz there wasn't a speck of blood nowhere. After I field dressed him, low shot through the liver. Walked him through that. Here, put these gloves on. Feel that? That's the diaphram etc etc. Stuffed him in back of the Caddy... Looked like Desmond Howard doin' the Heisman pose. Classic. Had to go get Mama and the kids for dinner (grilled backstrap ). Long story longer, I'm glad I did it. It really made my day. Felt like I killed him... it really did. Glad I could Help him out. BREAK.... Munoz, you are now a hunter son. I gave you some tips you know how to find 'em now. A couple more, buy a flashlight, some boots, a sharp knife, and trade the Caddy in for a truck! Lol! Welcome to the club. Congratulations on a fine fine kill. Oh, and P.S. Don't even THINK about over huntin my tree!!!!Great Job!!! Stay Tuned!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Best thread I have read on the forum in a long time. Congrats on a great buck and a truly great show of sportsmanship. Lots of negative experiences and competition in hunting today. Great story for you both to share with us. I will let my 8 year old read this thread tonight to reinforce how to act in the field.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Alright boys, just read Munoz's thread... He must still have buck fever:whistling:... The day in a nutshell (through the eyes of Ol' Espo of course) So I shot Munoz a PM an tried to give him directions to a creek bottom that I have seen some pretty good deer at. He couldnt find it and that's when it hit me. I've got deer in the freezer, and some at the processors. I was gonna give my next slaying to the guys here at work since they can't seem to kill anything. Lifelong "hunters" I might add...:glare: Anywho, so I called Munoz. The sound of his voice was just terrible. You could tell that he was just totally bummed. So I said what the hell... Maybe he'll put an eye on that monster I've been chasin' since bow season. I've jumped that mother sucker 3 times walking to my stand. Hell, once, I jumped him after I put my climber up and turned around to pick my bow up! Bastard was 10 yds away from the tree just watchin' me hang up my stand! Met Munoz, and talked to him for a bit. First thing I notice, HE'S IN A 1999 SEDAN DEVILLE!!! Dude! When you kill one today, where the hell you gonna put it??? Man, I'll put him in the back seat if I have too!!! Roger that, follow me I'm gonna put you in a tree. Back up a sec, remember my bananas I dropped? I was eating one when I met him. I thought that was pretty.. funny. (Mid-story Disclaimer) Everything I type about these events are true and correct to the best of my knowledge... So we walk in. He tells me this is his first year hunting... So I give him some pointers (scrapes, rubs, trails, tracks, terrain, etc.) We walk in. showed him where I planned on sitting that evening. Walked down to another spot, he say I like this tree here. Then, that's when it happened... my bones told me to put him in MY tree... "Climb THIS tree, Jack your ass up there and dont move. We head back, get his stuff, I give him a flashlight, tell him I'm gonna head up to another spot 800 yds up. I'll come back to get you. He gets in. I climb up. heard 'em staging up behind me around 3:45. Heard him shoot. [via text message] Espo what do I do now? Beautiful Buck! Give him a while. Was it a good shot? I think so. What do I do? Give him some a few more minutes. go ahead and climb down. Ok. Did you find him? Yeah his stomach is still moving. What should I do??? SHOOT HIM AGAIN!!!! He stopped moving, should I still shoot him? Are his eyes open? You sure he's dead? Yeah he's dead. I don't know how I'm gonna get him out of here. Tie your harness around his horns and drag him out. I left it at home. inch:. Well grab him by the horns and drag him out. Should I climb back up in the tree? I don't wanna ruin the rest of your hunt. Don't worry about me, DRAG THAT BASTARD OUTTA THERE!!! I owe you for the rest of my life! I would have been good with a spike. Not him! Gimme a few more minutes I hear them staging up behind me I'm gonna see if I can smoke another one... I'll be there in a min. [end of text messages] I drive down there. Walk in. He's sweatin and breathin' hard as a hog at the slaughter house. Big bow dirt nap dead. Glad he found him cuz there wasn't a speck of blood nowhere. After I field dressed him, low shot through the liver. Walked him through that. Here, put these gloves on. Feel that? That's the diaphram etc etc. Stuffed him in back of the Caddy... Looked like Desmond Howard doin' the Heisman pose. Classic. Had to go get Mama and the kids for dinner (grilled backstrap ). Long story longer, I'm glad I did it. It really made my day. Felt like I killed him... it really did. Glad I could Help him out. BREAK.... Munoz, you are now a hunter son. I gave you some tips you know how to find 'em now. A couple more, buy a flashlight, some boots, a sharp knife, and trade the Caddy in for a truck! Lol! Welcome to the club. Congratulations on a fine fine kill. Oh, and P.S. Don't even THINK about over huntin my tree!!!!Great Job!!! Stay Tuned!!!:thumbsup:


Its all true I think u expained it better than I did wut a great day espo ur the best man u really helped me out and gave me some knowledge I really needed....o and I got all that stuff besides the truck maybe I should pull the carpet out the trunk and put some good ol coat of bed liner lol but all in all espo u turned my first huntin season to the one ill never forget thnx man


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, I just opened up a new business... "Espo's Wild Expeditions" the newest fully guided hunting service in NW Florida. My customers have a 100% harvest rate. Guaranteed to get you a fine trophy buck in two hours or less. 30 yds from your stand. I'll field dress 'em and everything. Hell, I'll even provide lunch. Bananas of course! Call 1-800-GET-R-DUN for more information... (Disclaimer) I have exclusive rights to the story telling...:blush: Stay tuned...


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

Well I am not down for the guiding but the gutting and dragging I wil invest in your services. How much?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

For YOU Tess??? Ummm... How about a 12 pack of Coors Light!!! Mountains gotta be blue though!!! :whistling:


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

That I can do......


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Hey do u know anything about the brown bugs on the pine tree I was smelling something really sweat and my face started tingling and looked at the tree and there was like five in front of me do u know anything about em?


stink bugs... their all over bw pine trees.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> stink bugs... their all over bw pine trees.


Yea that's what I thought after I got home and smelled my jacket I was like wtf that shit stinks I don't know why it smelled sweet that morning though I must of been half asleep but they got me good though that's for shure but I bet them lil bastards wouldn't of like it if I busted em with my damn 30-06 see if they think that stinks


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Well guys went to vanderpols last night to drop him off and the people there are really really nice his wife was the only perdon there when I got there and she even guided me through skinning the whole deere and then cut all the meat can't wait to get it back and I'm also havin him do a shoulder mount I could see myself regreting it if I didn't. Can't wait to see how it turns out but really glad I took it there met some really nice people learned a little bit and had some laughs great place..!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)




----------

